# Newsletters > Shakespeare's Sonnet-a-Day >  Sonnet #81

## Admin

Sonnet #81

LXXXI.

Or I shall live your epitaph to make,
Or you survive when I in earth am rotten;
From hence your memory death cannot take,
Although in me each part will be forgotten.
Your name from hence immortal life shall have,
Though I, once gone, to all the world must die:
The earth can yield me but a common grave,
When you entombed in men's eyes shall lie.
Your monument shall be my gentle verse,
Which eyes not yet created shall o'er-read,
And tongues to be your being shall rehearse
When all the breathers of this world are dead;
You still shall live--such virtue hath my pen--
Where breath most breathes, even in the mouths of men.

More...

----------


## rich14285

Sonnet 81 by Wm Shakespeare:

"Or I shall live your epitaph to make,
Or you survive when I in earth am rotten,
From hence your memory death cannot take,
Although in me each part will be forgotten.
Your name from hence immortal life shall have,
Though I, once gone, to all the world must die:
The earth can yield me but a common grave,
When you entombed in men's eyes shall lie.
Your monument shall be my gentle verse,
Which eyes not yet created shall o'er-read;
And tongues to be, your being shall rehearse,
When all the breathers of this world are dead;
You still shall live, such virtue hath my pen,
Where breath most breathes, even in the mouths of men."

In this sonnet, one may hear the voice of the poet, or perhaps, it is more accurate to suggest that one may overhear the voice of the poet speaking unto his patron, regarding some accomplishment. Such lines as "your memory death cannot take"; "Your name from hence immortal life shall have"; "Your monument shall be my gentle verse" can indicate that the poet has done something, written some thing specific, has accomplished some thing in particular. Does anyone know what the poet is talking about? Could it be that it has some thing to do with Shakespeare's "Non Sanz Droict", or "Not without Right", that is as in an understanding of a speaking on the name and fame of his patron?

----------


## rich14285

"You still shall live--such virtue hath my pen--
Where breath most breathes, even in the mouths of men."

One additional thought on lines 13-14, since "As You Like It" is on HBO tonight, is a question. The question is "where" does "breath most" breathe? Is it not in Rosalind's role? Given the answer is yes, then the question becomes: is Branagh correct to suggest "As You Like It" is simply romantic comedy? "For Branagh, the idea of making a movie version came to him while playing Touchstone, the court fool, in repertoire in the mid-'80s (the role here is played by Alfred Molina). "As You Like It is a classic feel-good romantic comedy," explains Branagh, "and I've seen it have a delirious effect on audiences." (http://www.hbo.com/films/asyoulikeit/synopsis/)

----------


## rich14285

I guess the question becomes, at some point, in a discussion of "As You Like It", who are "you" and what is "It" ? In Sonnet 24.4."And perspective, it is best painter's art", we might be reminded that Shakespeare is the Bard of "best painter's art", i.e., the art of perspective. Wherefore, it seems reasonable to ask what is Shakespeare's spin, what is his best painter's art, when he crafts "As You Like It"? An approach to an answer to such a question might begin with a reading of sonnet 117: 
Accuse me thus: that I have scanted all 
Wherein I should your great deserts repay, 
Forgot upon your dearest love to call, 
Whereto all bonds do tie me day by day;
That I have frequent been with unknown minds, 
And given to time your own dear-purchas'd
right; 
That I have hoisted sail to all the winds 
Which should transport me furthest from your
sight.
Book both my wilfulness and errors down, 
And on just proof surmise accumulate;
Bring me within the level of your frown, 
But shoot not at me in your waken'd hate; 
Since my appeal says I did strive to prove 
The constancy and virtue of your love.

In particular,"Bring me within the level of your frown", when painted upon art's borrowed face, is it, or is it not without righteousness? Or, is it simply, "As You Like It"? Or, as you like "your frown" made more agreeable, perhaps, then and only then, it is not without right, or not without righteousness, or, if you will, "Non Sanz Droict".

----------

